# Mpeg2 cutter/splitter



## Xynd (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Guys

What's a good app for cutting/splitting mpeg2 file?
The one that just cut and not doing any conversion.
Most app that I found do some sort of conversion.

Thank you.


----------



## Denver Dave (Jan 27, 2007)

You might try http://www.videoredo.com/

I really like how they let you either pick what you want to exclude or pick what you wish to include.

I've looked at the free trial several times and I really like how they edit. However, I don't like how DVDs have to be preprocessed first, audio is not handed and I can not create .wma files or .wmv files as output. Still, if I did a lot of editing, I might buy it along with front-end and backend applications (sigh).


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

http://fcchandler.home.comcast.net/stable/

Make sure you set Video to 'Direct Stream Copy' before you save.


----------



## Xynd (Feb 17, 2004)

In videoredo I see that we have to change the size of the source media file.
I am rather concerned that it cause the subtitle to "miss" the dialogue.
I trying it any way ,and boy, it certainly take a long time to process.
Hopefully the result is satisfying .


MysticEyes, I got the app from your link but I can't find any option to integrate subtitle.
Do I miss that feature?
Could you please tell me how to do that?


Thank you both of you.


----------



## lorelai (Nov 10, 2006)

Try the Ultra video splitter from boilsoft. Very comprehensive, does splits and conversions.


----------



## Xynd (Feb 17, 2004)

Oooooooooops

Sorry Guys, seem I am responding to a wrong thread.
I thought this is my other thread where I ask about integrating subtitle.

Sorry again & thank you all for helping


----------



## Saint Anger (Jul 18, 2003)

MysticEyes said:


> http://fcchandler.home.comcast.net/stable/
> 
> Make sure you set Video to 'Direct Stream Copy' before you save.


Is VirtualDub-MPEG2 really able to save back to an MPEG2 file ?
It doesn't seem to present that option for me.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Saint Anger said:


> Is VirtualDub-MPEG2 really able to save back to an MPEG2 file ?
> It doesn't seem to present that option for me.


No, sorry it won't.


----------

